# XP 2000 Temperatur



## vinc5nt (1. Februar 2003)

HI ich wollte nur mal eben kurz fragen was für eine Temperatur bei einem Athlon XP 2000 noch erträglich ist? .. sind 35 - 40 Ok ?


----------



## fasty (1. Februar 2003)

mein xp2100 läuft bei 45° - 55°

35° - 40° sind echt harmlos ...


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Februar 2003)

meiner ist jetzt auch auf 42 hoch  ... ich hatte vorher einen 1.2er ... und nun ein 2er gta3 ruckelt aber immer ncoh  und ut2003 auch ein wenig

[NACHTRAG] sag mal ich hab bei mir jetzt nochmal geguckt und da hat sich herrausgestellt, dass beim Bootscreen (beim Hochzählen des Rams) Athlon XP2000 steht, wenn ich nun aber bei Norton Utilities guck, steht da Athlon XP 1700 ???? ... und unterm Arbeitsplatz 1625mhz,was ich ja noch verstehen kann, weil er ja auch nur eine solche taktfrequenz hat, aber warum steht bei utilities 1,7? und das auch noch mit einem XP.


----------



## Iwein (5. Februar 2003)

Bei mir waren es mal 71Grad. Und alles ging(außer W3, da hat der PC immer neu gestartet ). Haut halt einen guten Kühler rein, dann dürften die Games auch nicht mehr ruckeln.


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2003)

wie meinst du wenn man einen scheiss lüfter hat, dann bremst der die leistung ? ... ich hab eigentlich einen ziemlich guten lüfter ... zwar ein 80ger geht aber bis 2,6 hoch. Meinst du das der meine Leistung lindert?


----------



## El_Schubi (5. Februar 2003)

theoretisch stimmt das sogar....
es gibt mainboards die die cpu runtertakten, wenn sie zu heiß wird, sozusagen als schutzmechanismus. dieser fall dürfte jedoch nur in betracht kommen wenn deine temperatur über 80°C steigt. asus mainboards tun das glaub ich.


mfg el


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2003)

hab aber im schnitt nur 42° da dürfte nischts passieren oder? ... oder hat er da schon die taktrate runtergeschraubt  ?


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Februar 2003)

nö bei 42 grad macht der sicher nichts. daß es bei dir ruckelt kann vielleicht an antialiasing einstellungen liegen, oder hast du keine ddr speicher?

mfg el


----------



## generalgodlike (6. Februar 2003)

*np*

Also mit deinem Athlon ist es kein Problem!!!
Wenn der bei dir auf dieser Temperatur bleibt brauchste dir keine Gedanken machen!!!

Als ich letztens meinen Pc neu zusammen gebaut hatte ist mir zufällig ein IDE Kabel in den Lüfter gefallen, dass dann die Funktion hatte das mein Lüfter blokiert wurde und so mein Athlon 93°C!!!

Ich habe immer noch den gleichen Athlon und der tuts noch wunderba!!!

Ciao generalgodlike


----------



## eViLaSh (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *theoretisch stimmt das sogar....
> es gibt mainboards die die cpu runtertakten, wenn sie zu heiß wird, sozusagen als schutzmechanismus. dieser fall dürfte jedoch nur in betracht kommen wenn deine temperatur über 80°C steigt. asus mainboards tun das glaub ich.
> 
> ...




LOL, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört ?!

wer hat dir denn das erzählt ?!


42° sind ziemlich kühl !

ab 60-70° würd ich mir sorgen machen...


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

Guddi, dann weiß ich jetzt schonmal dass meine CPU normal läuft ... dafür aber sonst alle komonenten nicht so die burner sind  ... hab kein DDR ram ... saugt das dann viel leistung bei modernen spielen wie UT2003 ab ?


----------



## generalgodlike (6. Februar 2003)

*UT 2003*

Also ich habe DDR-Ram und bei mir läuft es wunderba!!!!

Ich weiss aber von freunden, dass das spielen on UT2003 mit 512 sd-ram schwierig wird. Aber mit den rivhtigen einstellungen wird das auch kein prb sein


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

was sind denn die richtigen einstellungen  ?


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Februar 2003)

@eViLaSh: das mit dem runtertakten scheinen nur boards für intel cpus oder intelcpus selbst zu unterstützen. 
das kann man hier nachlesen: http://www.scanware-web.dk/info/qdi/easy/cpuprotection.htm
mir war so, als ob ich bei irgendeinem board diese funktion auch für amd cpus gesehen hätte. ich kann mich da aber natürlich irren.

sollte ich mich dabei wirklich geirrt haben, bitte ich untertänigst und natürlich mit kniefall, um verzeihung


----------



## Paule (9. Februar 2003)

vielleiczt liegts auch an deiner graka , dass es ruckelt
also ich hab jetzt nen xp2400+ und ne radeon 9700 und da läuft fast
alles ganz ok mit


----------



## vinc5nt (11. Februar 2003)

was heißt "ganz ok"  ? Bei dem system dürfte das doch wie zerfließende Butter über deinen astral Bildschirm laufen !


----------



## RavenHawk (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *meiner ist jetzt auch auf 42 hoch  ... ich hatte vorher einen 1.2er ... und nun ein 2er gta3 ruckelt aber immer ncoh  und ut2003 auch ein wenig*



GTA3 müsste bei jedem ruckeln hab ich gehört. Das liegt angeblich an dem Kopierschutz  

mfg Raven


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Februar 2003)

aber ich hab den Kopierschutz eigentlich "ausgestellt" mit dem "crack" aus dem Hause Take2 ... er braucht noch immer die cd, muss nur nicht mehr die Lieder von ihr ziehen ... das sollte laut denen das Performance problem beheben ...


----------



## Mr.Mista (12. Februar 2003)

UT2003 ruckelt bei XP2000?
des wundert mich aber...
hab 866 MHz und kann des game mit 1024 mit 30fps zockn...
liegt vielleicht an Grafikkarte oder lahmer platte...oder eben ram
Was hase denn so?


----------



## RavenHawk (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *muss nur nicht mehr die Lieder von ihr ziehen*



Wo sollen die denn dann hin?


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Februar 2003)

die ziehst du dann ins Audio verzeichnis in deinem GTA3 Verz.

mein sys : 2000xp ; gforce4ti4200(asus128DDR) ; 512 SDram ; wd 40 gig hdd (glaube 5200 umdrehungen bin mir aber nicht sicher) ; msnkeyvoard mitUSB ports andenen ne dual optical liegt ; TerratecPCI128 soundc. ... mmmh was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## Mr.Mista (12. Februar 2003)

UDMA 66 100 oda 133?


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Februar 2003)

100 meine ich  .. .bin mir nicht sicher ... aber schon irgendwie


----------



## Paule (13. Februar 2003)

lol


----------



## RavenHawk (13. Februar 2003)

@vinc5nt

Thx


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Februar 2003)

was ist der pi0 und DMA Modus bei ide lws ?


----------

